

Adobe Releases Open Source Font for Coding - zeis
http://sourceforge.net/blog/adobe-announces-source-code-font/

======
laacz
Font is pretty well done, but it misses lots of unicode characters. One would
argue that they are not needed, when writing source, but I'd like to disagree
- I expect my editor to display as much different characters, as possible. I'm
using Consolas with ST2. It displays almost everything.

